# stupid question??



## michelle_gonzales74 (Aug 11, 2006)

I have heard alot of people talking about "drunken" styles. what is this?what does it mean by drunken??


----------



## Jimi (Aug 11, 2006)

Shaolin is known for it's drunken styles, drunken staff, drunken monkey etc... I have heard that it is deceptive, that the practioner is not realy intoxicated but will look like it. I'm sure some others will inform you more on here. PEACE


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Maybe they spend to much time in a bar.:drinkbeer :cheers: 
Terry


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

It takes *a lot of practice* to do those styles.  The martial artists learn how to move as if drunk, but maintain their full control and precise handling of the weapons.  The premise behind this is that they appear to be very well relaxed, and this adds to their ability to move.  As mentioned above, the drunk behavior is meant to be deceptive, allowing the attacking opponent to believe that the defending martial artist doesn't know what he is doing and and thus the opponent is lured to make mistakes by that false belief.

I wouldn't want to mess with those martial artists.  I've watched a black belt demonstrate his style, and man, he is *very good* with his handling of himself and the weapons!

- Ceicei


----------



## michelle_gonzales74 (Aug 11, 2006)

wooo hooo!!!

sign me up!!
:drinky:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 11, 2006)

michelle_gonzales74 said:
			
		

> wooo hooo!!!
> 
> sign me up!!
> :drinky:



Go for it!!  

- Ceicei


----------



## Drac (Aug 11, 2006)

Did you ever see Jackie Chan's "Drunken Master"?? Don't know if that's what its supposed to look like but it looked pretty damn impressive...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 11, 2006)

The drunken styles are very difficult to be really skilled in. Much like "natural styles", they are loose, appear out of control, and off-balance, appearing to stumble. A poorly done drunken style is too coreographed.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 11, 2006)

Generally it is my understanding that there is no separate "drunken style" per se, but rather many of the Chinese arts have some drunken material that is part of the complete art.  It may be one or two or more forms that teach this aspect of the art, and some of the famous forms get borrowed from one art to another and incorporated into their curriculum.

When done well, it is amazing, but it is very difficult to do and I think you can hurt yourself doing it.  Ya gotta be careful and have a good teacher, and I think this stuff is rather rare.

Watch Jackie Chan's _Drunken Master II_. While it is somewhat of a comedy, and the drunken aspect is theatrically overdone a bit, it is a great movie and will give you a general sense of what it is all about.  His character in the movie, Wong Fei-Hung (a real Chinese folk hero, known for his practice of Hung Gar style, and his development of the Fu/Hok Tiger and Crane form) frequently gets drunk, and this makes his fighting more powerful.  This is not how it is done in real life, but makes for a fun movie.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Zui Quan
http://www.answers.com/topic/zui-quan
It takes a lot of flexibility to do well


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 11, 2006)

thanks or that link 
I may wll pickup a couple o the books for reading and reference


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 12, 2006)

For our school, it's saturday night out at the Fire Hall after a Black Belt test    :ultracool  

Come on...you knew it was coming...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> For our school, it's saturday night out at the Fire Hall after a Black Belt test :ultracool
> 
> Come on...you knew it was coming...


 
I think I may have trained it at that school too.


----------



## mjd (Aug 13, 2006)

I know there is a style that uses the deception of a drunk, but does anyone really think this is a real art to study, seems it would be more along the lines of a tactical option along the lines of the crazy defense.

All funny stuff aside, would you real study this method of defense, sounds goofy to me.

I usually do better when sober.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 13, 2006)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Watch Jackie Chan's _Drunken Master II_. While it is somewhat of a comedy, and the drunken aspect is theatrically overdone a bit, it is a great movie and will give you a general sense of what it is all about. His character in the movie, Wong Fei-Hung (a real Chinese folk hero, known for his practice of Hung Gar style, and his development of the Fu/Hok Tiger and Crane form) frequently gets drunk, and this makes his fighting more powerful. This is not how it is done in real life, but makes for a fun movie.


 
The first Drunken Master contains clearly filmed forms of 7 of the 8 drunken gods (Jackie's character refused to practice the female form)

The second movie is much more fluid and quite a bit funnier


----------



## Jimi (Aug 13, 2006)

Does that mean Ms. Ho is the 8th Drunken Immortal? That's awsome.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2006)

mjd said:
			
		

> I know there is a style that uses the deception of a drunk, but does anyone really think this is a real art to study, seems it would be more along the lines of a tactical option along the lines of the crazy defense.
> 
> All funny stuff aside, would you real study this method of defense, sounds goofy to me.
> 
> I usually do better when sober.


I think you could learn a lot about motion by studying the lessons. Drunken style chooses mobility over stability; however, the student is introduced to effectively striking while in a constant state of motion and while using more than one part of your body as a base. I feel the name "Drunken" is what scares you. It is, perhaps, a derogitory term for a whole system of fightingthat has great merrit.
Sean


----------



## Lobo (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm researching this art, and would like to know if anyone knows any links or useful sites that might have vids of this art? It seems interesting..
ps. i found this-


----------



## Blindside (Aug 28, 2006)

The attached vid is of a drunken style matched up against a kyokushin karate style, its nice to actually see it being used rather than the standard forms.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1614252265506729434&q

Lamont


----------



## HG1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Most traditional Chinese martial arts have a drunken section.  It's primary function is to train sinking.  Wushu does an amazing drunken performance, TCMA drunken is sobered up for actual usage in fighting.  Like any other technique, used at the proper time it's effective.  

YouTube has a vid clip demonstrating the wrong way to utilize drunken when fighting.


----------

